# where to eat close to Calais?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We have to bring the car back to the UK at the end of the week (travelling minus MH) so have an evening ferry booked from Calais. The plan is to get something to eat early evening (probably 6 - 6.30) before heading to the terminal but I am wary of Calais - the last time I stopped there were a number of potential migrants milling around and it felt quite intimidating - so what would you recommend, could stop back down the road at Gravellines to eat or is there somewhere nearer you would recommend?

thanks

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chris

There was a lovely little restaurant at Ardres, which is only 12 miles SSE of the ferry port.

Don't know if it's still there as we haven't been for a few years, but somebody might know. :?: 

It was surprisingly "real French" for somewhere as close to Calais and the tourist route.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It might sound an odd suggestion but some of the restaurants in the Cite Europe food hall serve up some cracking dishes - not cheap but then nothing is these days.

Quite a few to choose from and they're open all evening..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Some great chippies in Dover and only 21 miles away :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Some great chippies in Dover and only 21 miles away :lol:
> 
> Dave p


But they're probably more expensive than a French restaurant


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.blanknez-restaurant.com


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the centre of Calais is fine - especially early evening. there are several restaurants in the area near the yacht basin which should be open then. My favourite at the beach (next to the aire) - Au Cote D'argent - parking right outside. Good quality for a special meal. 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Friterie des Nations 8) 

Pete


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

The London Bridge in Calais is very good (or was last time we went), just in the square behind the marina 100 yds from the Aire.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oops. I meant
http://www.blancnez-restaurant.com/


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Oops. I meant
> http://www.blancnez-restaurant.com/


explains why I couldn't find it - shame about the sound effects but otherwise looks good

Chris


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Buffalo Grill,Coquelles,near Calais.
Jented


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Le Coq d'or*

Situated nr Marina in the square.Superb!or on opposite side of the"square"is a little "french"cafe.good food but they speak no english!I can't remember its name but I thinh it is next to a chinese take away!!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Another option near the marina: La Mer, on left just as you head for square. Excellent mussels.


----------

